# Is it Bird Season Yet?



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

What do you feed your pup?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks FishyG! At least I have a fly rod to get me through the Spring, but the pups just want it to be hunting season again.

Texscala: Pro Plan, I've been using it for years and have been completely satisfied. My dogs love it, it's available without using a specific distributor, and my dogs always have great coats and nutrition.


----------

